# Who did black Friday?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone out shopping last night?

I picked up 10 blu rays: I Am Legend, Robots, Quantum of Solace, LOTR Two Towers, Gran Torino, 300, The Mummy, Xmen and Xmen The Last Stand, ID4 all for $5 each.

GF picked up 10 also, The Blind side, The Grinch, Marly and Me, Zoo keeper, Water for Elephants, Wizard of Oz, Twilight, New Moon and Eclipse, Land Of The Dead all for $10 each.

Nothing major $$$$ wise but black Friday is fun and got some great blu rays. Lets hear what you got


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds like a score. I didn't actually leave the house to go shopping. I looked online and couldn't find too much. Their were some deals, but nothing I really needed or wanted.

I was a little disapointed in partsexpress deals over the weekend. Smaller TVs and remaining 720P TVs are going cheap. 23" Computer monitors were going for $99, but I just got a refurbished 27" just a few weeks ago.

I want a projector, but couldn't find a crazy deal that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

i got a refurb onkyo 609 at shoponkyo.com for $230.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I got a new32 inch, 1080p TV on Newegg for $250
Using it as my new computer monitor right now
Westinghouse 3225 RT


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

genjix said:


> i got a refurb onkyo 609 at shoponkyo.com for $230.


Wow, that is a fantastic deal!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was trying desperately not to (like trying not to change into a werewolf on the full moon) but when I woke up sat morning, my computer was still on and I had ordered the 55" PANASONIC ST30..... itll get here tuesday.......:rolleyesno:


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

i stayed home had to work the next 2 days,so i reserved upa-2 and ordered a pair of def tech DI 6.5STR 's
now i just have to figure out what to get the wife :dontknow:


----------



## rantanamo (May 13, 2010)

picked up an A4-3300 and A75A-g55M motherboard combo for $69 after rebate. Excellent HTPC combo for less than the normal price of the A4-3300 itself. Built in Radeon 6450 and 4 PCI-e slots, so perfect for adding more tuners.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Picked up a lot of blurays for $3.99 sale (about 10 of them).

Popcorn Maker / machine.

Oh and Battlefield 3 for the PC for $29 (two of them, one for me and other for my son)


----------

